# Staffies with other dogs??



## CazD (1 September 2012)

I have a small terrier and have been thinking about getting her a companion.  She is very playful and would love a friend to chase, play tuggy with etc etc.  The local dog rescue has the most gorgeous young staffie and I wondered whether one would make a suitable companion for a terrier.  I've not met the dog in question yet but the centre say it is good with other dogs, young and very trainable.  I'm just a bit concerned that it would be too big and strong to be a good playmate - and what would happen to my terrier if play got out of hand and turned into a fight?


----------



## CorvusCorax (1 September 2012)

You'll never know until it happens, if it happens...there are generalisations about any breed but go and meet the dog in question and see how you get on.
Some staffs are dog aggressive, some are perfectly pleasant with other dogs and as I have said on here before, of all the dogs I meet out and about they seem to be the least bothered by my fast-moving furry projectile 

I recall a poster saying on here that no GSD was trustworthy because her family had one that killed a JRT - whereas we probably all know GSDs that live alongside JRTs with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (1 September 2012)

I have a staffie at home  He's lovely  

He lives aside 2 papillions and is fine..they put him in his place if he tries to play with them.

However, there are big size differences between a small terrier and a staffie. Staffies can be a bit rough when they play. and if it did get out of hand a turned into a fight..i don't even want to imagine the concequences to your terrier.

How old is the staffie and why is it in a rescue home?...


----------



## CazD (1 September 2012)

TuscanBunnyGirl said:



			However, there are big size differences between a small terrier and a staffie. Staffies can be a bit rough when they play. and if it did get out of hand a turned into a fight..i don't even want to imagine the concequences to your terrier.

How old is the staffie and why is it in a rescue home?...
		
Click to expand...

That if my main concern really.  My terrier loves to play rough but I suspect that might encourage the staffie to play rough too and with rough play there is always the chance of it getting out of hand.

Staffie is probably about 9 months old and went to the centre via the local dog pound.  I had a feeling it might not be a good idea - but he really is sooo cute.


----------



## springtime13 (1 September 2012)

Having both a patterdale terrier and a staff, I'd say that it is the terrier who will probably have the upper hand. But they are quite well matched size wise - big strong barrel chested pat and small stocky old fashioned staff. How big is the staff in question? Personally I like the short legged old fashioned types, rather than the long legged x types you tend to see on rough estates.


----------



## Copperpot (1 September 2012)

I have 5 dogs. 3 small terriers, a dobie and a rescue staffy. He is great with all the dogs. Our latest addition is a jrt


----------



## Copperpot (1 September 2012)

Sorry!! Jrt puppy and he adores her. Plays very gently with her and let's her use him as a cushion.


----------



## MrsElle (1 September 2012)

We have a Staffy, a JRT and a Rottweiler (and wonder why people cross the street to avoid us!).

The Staffy is the bottom of the pecking order, it is JRT first, then Rottie, then Staffy.  The Staffy is as daft as a brush with other dogs and loves cats, chickens, rabbits, pretty much everything!  She has been extremely well socialised with all the above though.

I would suggest that a 9 month old Staffy is still young enough to be introduced easily to other dogs with no problems.  In all the dog aggressive Staffy's I have seen, they have been fine up until 18 months or so, when they have matured.  If well socialised before this you should be fine.

Of course there are Staffies that are several years old and haven't been well socialised and are still fine with other dogs, you have to take each as an individual.

Why not take your terrier along to meet the Staffy at the rescue and see how they get on?

ETA:  Our JRT and Rottie play quite roughly, and it sounds as if the Rottie is killing the JRT (she has the loudest growl!), but they really enjoy their rough and tumbles.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (1 September 2012)

Don't think the breed is relevant (despite all three of mine having been attacked by four different staffies in the past month ).

The probable reason he's in rescue is because there's thousands of staffies in rescues cos byb keep churning them out. 

Go meet him, take yours and let them meet on neutral ground. Could be the perfect match!


----------



## MinskiKaii (1 September 2012)

I have a mini jack russell and we took on a 2yo staffy x in October.  She had had no training or socialising.  When they do play together the staffy is careful with him. If he isn't happy about some thing.  Usually squashing him on the couch, as soon as he grows she moves away.


----------



## Luci07 (2 September 2012)

I have 3 rescue staffords. They play a lot with a huge variety of dogs at the yard, including some JRT's. Walk them on lead on neutral ground, then off lead and see how they get on. A breed standard Stafford is not a big dog,. Majority in rescue are crosses. Don't think" Stafford" think " terrrier". So bright sociable energetic dogs

Oh and say goodbye to your bed ...!!!


----------



## CAYLA (2 September 2012)

In general they make fantastic play mates and even when they take a battering it's like water of their back as they are such tuffies, it's hailarious watching them play, little terrier as also hard as nails and will lose their temper far quicker than a staff, boy staffs especially are very playful and forgiving.
I had a puppy lowchen come here to to board (to visit) before board and I had montey in (a brick house of a sbt) I have boarded for years and I let him in to play with the lowchen, this little pup was hanging off him and montey let it lash him all over it was hilarious and the owner left my house thinking montey was the best thing sliced sliced bread, esp as no ther dog could withstand this pups rough play with out snacking him. Generally you hear alot of noise in play but staffs tend to butt and sit on their play mates (squash them) rather than actual mouthy play.
A dog and bitch mix is a must and if you have any worries in the beginning my advice would be, let them meet/goes for walks and see how helpful the kennel staff are and let them play naturally and step in where you feel the need and if you take him on (keep them together) but crate 1 when you are out incase play gets ott when no one is there, but otherwise let them play to their heart content if they wish when you are there, terriers are just mini staff types and generally tend to be the boss as suggested, dogs are alot more laid back than bitches and will back down for an easy life, hence the term bitch
I love a good friendly bully to socialise new rescue dogs, my sisters little out house of a staff is a model citizen and fab for using to socilaise other dogs cos he is indestructible yet placid as the day is long with the patience of a saint (poor harvey)

Give him a go


----------



## CazD (4 September 2012)

Thanks for all the positive advice.  I telephoned the kennels - but he's already been reserved by someone else!  At least he's found a new home quickly - he obviously was as lovely "in person" as he seemed from the web pics.


----------



## Copperpot (4 September 2012)

Don't despair there are thousands of staffies in rescue without homes!! There will be another one for you


----------



## risky business (4 September 2012)

I had 2 staffies, unfortunatly I lost one a few years back. But as with all dogs if socialised well I don't see the actual breed being an issue. 

My first staffie was well socialised and got along fine with other dogs, but sadly over the years and being attacked several times by collie dogs he turned very defensive and not friendly any more. However when he got older me mellowed back out and got on fine with my current staffie as a pup he was fine with her. 

My current one dispite being brought up with another dog and being socialised doesn't like other dogs, she gets very defensive through fear not aggression and often hides behind me if she spots a dog.


----------



## MyLuckyStar (4 September 2012)

My staffies best friend was a rottie, shes now in love with my boyfriends mom's pug who shes known for a few years.

She's not good with dogs she doesn't know though as has been attacked quite a few times in the past and now goes on the defensive. Up until she was attacked she was a gem with any other dogs


----------

